# Team Bass Xtreme



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We have been updating our website over the last month and division schedules are current for the 2015 season. If your looking for a circuit or open event to fish this season , check us out. We offer both team and individual formatted events throughout many areas in Ohio. We look forward to meeting you on the water this season. 




www.teambsssxtreme.com


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm in Phil can't wait.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Really hope you guys expand to NE Ohio in the future.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We have been looking to expand in the N.E. Ohio area for a few years now. I have not been able to find the right person to direct a division as of yet. I am actually thinking of starting a Division up there for this season though and running it myself.  If I get enough interest it will be a go. The tentative schedule is up on our website


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well folks , it looks as if we will have 7 different Team Series Divisions as well as 3 different Elite Series Divisions for you to choose from this season. Hold on , this years classics look to be AWSOME!!!!! Check us out at Team Bass Xtreme Home Page


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Phil, your site wont show any info on the new mohaning div????? Need dates and lakes, plus fees. Thanks......bassinone


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd be interested in the Mahoning Division information as well. Please re post to this thread when the website is updated with that information. Thanks !!!

Update ..... after looking at the Bad Bass Champs schedule, you can definitely count me in. As requested earlier. Please re post to this thread when the web site has the Mahoning Division info up and ready.


See ya on the water !!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry guys , I forgot to publish the webpage. It is up and running now. Please take a moment to look it over. The event entry fee's and payouts are on the page as well. Also , please try to spread the word and make the division a go for this season.


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

The schedule is great. Wish I had more time to fish this year. Even with retirement I am still too busy


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting Phil. I gotta say I like that the membership covers all the divisions. I'll definitely be joining, and I'll be sure to spread the word. One question, and it may be covered on your web site and I just overlooked it ....... is there a capped field for the team events?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Divisions are limited to 50 boats


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like The N.E. region is happy to see us coming that way. We have received a ton of emails , messages and phone calls already. Looks like the division will do well.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Man I've been out of the loop. That Mahoning Division has a member right here for sure.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Phil-

Are you going to update the divisions on the registration form or is it okay to just do a "write in"?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I actually forgot all about the divisions being listed on the form. I will try to get the file changed shortly. Anglers can write the division in for now if they would like.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

2015 Team Series Classic will be held at Lake Erie. Ohio waters only.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We have been getting memberships as well a ton of calls from anglers in N.E. Ohio. Keep them coming everyone and lets make the first year a good one!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks like Fin Feather and Fur has generously stepped up to support the anglers who fish with us. We will be at their open house on Feb 28th & Mar 1st. Come on out and enjoy a great seminar by one of many pros and also meet the T.B.X. crew.


----------



## Bassguy59 (Sep 23, 2005)

Curious Phil if Portage date is confirmed,,always heard getting tourney permit for dates between Memorial day and Labor day was very difficult


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Found that issue out myself. Working on a private ramp to launch from.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Phil,just forget portage and go to Milton. there are nice ramps there, and less boat traffic than portage. Portage lakes gets fished hard every year from April, til snow fall. There are very few tounraments at Milton anymore. I think it would be fun to go back there. By the way, there are no private ramps at portage to handle 20 or more boats. Just my 2 cents.....ps..move the date to sunday 14th, some of us are fishing another circuit that has a tournament on the 13th. this makes a problem, dont want to miss either one. thanks.....


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Have Milton in the works as a back up. Unfortunately , the date is going to be set in stone. I am running 3 different Teams Series Divisions, an Elite Series Division as well as 6 opens this season.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Phil, did you get the permits for portage lakes? If not, is milton going to be in its place. Also, are you having a pre season meeting anywhere so we can all meet and pay our fees for the new division? Thanks....bassinone


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be moving the portage event to Milton due to permit conflicts. We will be up at Fin Feather & Fur on February 28 & March 1st for their show. Come on down. There will be many great pro's speaking that weekend along with some awesome sales.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a reminder that we will be at the Fin this weekend. See everyone there


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Wanted to remind everyone that the deadline for the memberships is 3-31-15. After this date the memberships will raise to $45 per angler. Get yours in before the deadline.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey everyone, we will have Team Bass Xtreme paper work at Vic's sports center open house, and at the grand opening of Fishermens central this weekend, March 7th. Stop on out and check out this new circuit in North East Ohio.


----------

